# Tension Tamer Extra Wellness Tea



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone here drink this tea by Celestal Seasonings while bfing? I would really like to try it as I could use some extra help relaxing.

It has *eleuthero*(siberian ginseng), *chamomile*, *tilia estrella*, *lemon verbena*, as well as peppermint, cinnamon, west indian lemongrass, ginger, licorice, catnip, and roasted chicory. Any of these ingrediants put up any red flags. It has the standard "nursing mothers should consult a HCP, blah, blah, blah" on the box but I think usually that is just a CYA unless it says that nursing mothers should not use the product.

I know that mint can have negative effects on milk supply but it's a small amount and I haven't had any supply issues. I'm not too worried about that.

OT, but if the catnip has anywhere near the effect on me as it does my cats, I'll be golden.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

I often consult the Growing Life site when deciding. I think it's pretty conservative, b/c there are some things that I've been given the ok on that are 'cautioned' on this list. Someone may know of a better site, but I figure if nothing else you'll err on the side of caution.

Licorice is the only one offhand that I know is contraindicated, but really I think that's only in major amounts, and honestly I don't think CS tea is really that potent







:. Again, someone may know more.

hth









ETA: Beautiful name - my dd's name is Lorelei!


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you! Both my and my DD2's middle name is Lorelei. I spell it Lorelie as a personal inside joke because I couldn't spell it right until third grade.









Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaomiLorelie* 
I spell it Lorelie as a personal inside joke because I couldn't spell it right until third grade.









I'll have to keep that in mind..


----------

